# Is anyone familiar with this trike conversion



## Psychographic (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm contemplating the idea of building a trike. Can anyone tell me any pros or cons on this unit?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263131404151


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks like a band brake on the rear axle. Thats OK if you have a good strong front brake (drum or disc).


----------



## Psychographic (Jun 19, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Looks like a band brake on the rear axle. Thats OK if you have a good strong front brake (drum or disc).



I guess that means the rear brake isn't very good. I was hoping to not need a front brake, but then again I'm going for looks way more than performance. I'm thinking a car show/swap meet cruiser.

Thank you for your opinion.


----------

